
The V280 Valor – a new amazing tilt-rotor has made its first flight - sien
https://www.wired.com/story/bell-v280-valor-tiltrotor-test/?mbid=social_twitter_onsiteshare
======
cpcallen
Hilarious that they are blurring out details of the tilt joint in the first
flight video.

